# First arrow i've amde



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

It's only about a foot long , but i wanted to make sure I could do it in a decent manner before i started making ones to shoot, so i made this little one to test my process and i'm kinda proud of it... what do you guys think? See any future problems I could run into or any tips?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks good.

Just hope your not gonna shoot it in that compound.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

oh no.lol I have some carbon express terminator and some gold tip for that. I have an older junker bow, as iI mention in another topic about reparing it for my brother, that i'm going to shoot them off of. He doesn't shoot that often so I figure why let it go to waste. So i'm just experimenting a little here and there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work. Do you knap your own points? Are you turning your own shafts, what wood are you using? I would like to see your nock in a little closer. Now all you need is some real turkey or goose feathers. 
Keep up the good work and keep posting pics as you get more together.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

made a 30" with a blue cockfeather and two black feathers. will get a pic of it on here later... and all i did was bought some wooden dalrods from lowes. not realy sure what kind of wood it is. and what do you mean knap my own points and turning the shaft? new to this so not sure what that is...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool, what part town in Olklahoma are you from? I was born in Durant.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

i was born in sherman but now live in bokchito... do you know were boswell is? thats were i go to school at...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I went to Bokchito school and then Sopper.


----------

